# Mystery Snail Murderer?



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey everyone! 

So I uh... think one of my mystery snails is a murderer...
I had four mystery snails in a 5 gal and they seemed to be doing fine until one by one all of them died... expect for one.

This one is HUGE compared the others. It was the same size when I first got them but it sprouted real quick.

I'm just curious as to if this is a thing that happens sometimes... It's just weird how they all died except for this one...

He's lookin a lil suspicious 👀


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Maybe some sort of disease that he was the only one strong enough to fight?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mystery Snails have no weapons with which to murder anything. Most succumb because of disease, not enough food, inappropriate parameters.

They create a lot of waste so need more frequent water changes.


----------



## Tara18 (Jul 26, 2020)

I think the snails I got just weren't as strong and healthy as the last remaining one. When I got them the breeder said that they weren't in the best of shape because they didn't have the proper water quality for a while. That probably has something to do with it. I thankfully still have 4 left and all seem healthy. They're split up between four different tanks now so no overcrowding


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Perfect!


----------

